

Introducing appointment slots in Google Calendar - pushingbits
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/introducing-appointment-slots-in-google.html

======
bsmith
Anyone know of any startups doing anything big with calendars of late? I feel
like they could handily outpace Google Calendar, which has rolled out very few
updates over the past few years.

I still use Google Calendar because it's the best (and just about the only)
free, web-based offering, but I'd love to hear about alternatives.

~~~
rdamico
I've been using tungle.me to schedule meetings for a while now, and it's a
decent service. But the biggest problem is that it requires people who book
time with me to click on an email verification link before they can request a
meeting.

That makes for a really poor UX for them, so I'll definitely be interested to
see how Google's new appointment slots work.

~~~
Sephr
A nice alternative could be to use when2meet.com, which has a great UI for
inputting time you're available, though it's doesn't calculate the optimal
meeting time for you if the meeting happens to involve a lot of people.

------
vrikhter
This is a direct stab at a bunch of offerings out there: GenBook, BookFresh,
Appointment-Plus, etc.

Of course this won't have enough features to compete with all the products,
but for a SMB with relatively low number of employees it's quite possible than
they go to Google first.

------
shazow
Nice, YC could use this for booking office hours.

------
lallouz
I think this feature has been long since over due in Google calendar and i'm
pretty excited to give it a whirl.... still waiting on android calendar API
support from Google. :/

I would check out OHours, its actually been a pretty neat way to to set up
office hours for myself and allow others to sign up and come meet me.
<http://ohours.org/>

------
mikeleeorg
I hope they add an easy-to-remember URL too, like
google.com/calendar/username. That's one of the features I like out of the
other appointment scheduling apps.

------
dzlobin
Has anyone seen whether or not the API will be updated to use this?

